# roundhouse at Hugo, Colorado



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Here are some photos I took last year. This is a UP roundhouse built in 1909. Restoration is under way. Little remains of the turntable or related structures. You can see more pictures at hugoroundhouse.com. It looks very similar to the roundhouse in Como and is more accessible. I would spend more time at the site but my plans include only a two stall engine house. Enjoy, Dale

*http://photo-sharing.winsoftmagic.com/1/s6wmp7gq.htm*


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, looks like they're having to reconstruct nearly the whole thing.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that roundhouse on the SouthWest side of town, near the intersection of US30 and Barron St.? I think I found it on Google Earth, ( 39° 8'1.48"N, 103°28'26.50"W )but there it shows it as just barely recognizable as a roundhouse. The restoration must be quite a massive job.

I have looked for Como Colorado, but I can't even find RR tracks in the area... where is this Como of which you speak?

(I am building a database of Roundhouses, Turntables, and Transfer tables using Google Earth and I had not found this one at Hugo, Co, yet. I'd like to add Como if I can "see" it using Google Earth.)


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Como Colorado is by Fairplay. Add Leadville Colo if your looking for roundhouses, It is still in use on northeast side of town.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

THERE IT IS! If'n it were a snake it'a bit me! Thanks 

I already had the one at Leadville.


----------



## daleb (Dec 19, 2008)

Hugo is found along Highways 287 and 40. Barron street and Clifford streets border the rail yards where the roundhouse is located. A google of Hugo will show the coordinates. Did you look up hugoroundhouse.com? More info there as well as photos. You can get more information on the roundhouse and railroad background on the South Park area from the following:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Como,_Colorado

Regards, Dale


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The masonry (re)work seems to be well done. But it appears there is not a lot of "original" fabric left in the building!


----------

